# Top box



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

We would like to fit a top box to our swift 669, Does anyone know if swift make or supply an extra roof bar :?:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

GTS1 said:


> We would like to fit a top box to our swift 669, Does anyone know if swift make or supply an extra roof bar :?:


There is a selection of roof rails >>HERE<< but rather expensive in my view.

Suggest you give Glenn Harris or Ian a ring during the day as they will know what is involved in fitting a roof box to your Kontiki.

Peter


----------

